

Nancy Pelosi RickRolls YouTube Viewers - swombat
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/14/our-tax-dollars-at-work-nancy-pelosi-rickrolls-youtube-viewers/

======
sh1mmer
Arrington has no sense of humor. I respect a politician better who shows their
humanity.

It also shows that she has some understanding of the people who use the
Internet or at least someone close to her does. That is not a bad thing.

~~~
unalone
I'd have agreed if she did this two years ago. Now RickRolling is way over its
prime. Macy's parade? YouTube RickRolling their whole site?

Now it seems like a has-been thing. Arrington is melodramatic about it, but
it's not "cool" anymore.

~~~
nonrecursive
It seems that way to you because you were probably first rickrolled at least a
year ago. A lot of non-techie people probably still think it's cute. If she
had done this 2 years ago most people would have no idea what it was about;
she would have seemed out of touch.

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
... I wonder how many senators are /b/tards.

Or Supreme Court justices.

------
mpk
What's really funny about this is reading the comments and watching Arrington
make an ass of himself.

I realize he's known for his volatile personality and taking everything
personally, but wow, does this guy ever have issues.

------
AndrewWarner
Doesn't this make Nancy Pelosi a music pirate? And if she is, doesn't it prove
that the laws are screwed up?

~~~
palish
From Wikipedia (
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fair_use#Fair_use_under_United_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fair_use#Fair_use_under_United_States_laws)
):

 _... the fair use of a copyrighted work, including such use by reproduction
in copies or phonorecords or by any other means specified by that section, for
purposes such as criticism, comment, news reporting, teaching (including
multiple copies for classroom use), scholarship, or research, is not an
infringement of copyright. In determining whether the use made of a work in
any particular case is a fair use the factors to be considered shall include:

1) the purpose and character of the use, including whether such use is of a
commercial nature or is for nonprofit educational purposes;

2) the nature of the copyrighted work;

3) the amount and substantiality of the portion used in relation to the
copyrighted work as a whole; and

4) the effect of the use upon the potential market for or value of the
copyrighted work._

